# Message Notification?



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Is there a way to receive an e-mail notification when I receive a PM? The only option I find in my CP is to turn notifications on/off for subscribed threads. I ran a search but didn't find anything. TIA!


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Yes, I just turned it on for you.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Awesome! Thanks very much. I don't get a lot of PM's, but I forget to check very often and felt badly when I missed one for a week or more.

So is there an option for users to turn PM notifications on/off or is that an internal thing? 

Thanks again and happy holidays!


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

No problem. You can turn it on/off yourself by going to User CP and then Edit Options.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks very much...I see the option now and I've no idea why I missed it previously.  Thanks again!


----------

